# Please please vote for my Easton!!



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

http://www.fidocastingcall.ca/dogs/8909/

Please click and vote for my Easton to be Fido's next pooch! He's a 2yr old adorable Boxer, he's a complete goof with an adorably unique face. Pass the word, you can vote every day.

PLUS Fido is donating $1 for every vote to Lions Foundation of Canada Dog Guides!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I got told the site is down?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shetland said:


> I got told the site is down?


 me too


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Same =(


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Darn! Hopefully it'll be up and running soon. My poochie is a cutie!


----------

